# Fiberglass Fire Pit Repair



## TSGR (May 28, 2012)

Fiberglass resin jelly (think bondo or joint compound, but much stronger) found in automotive section/stores. Don't over apply, it's nearly impossible to hand sand.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool, thanks. I'll give that a go.


----------



## TSGR (May 28, 2012)

Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless you just do a cheap bondo job on this and some epoxy paint it's going to be an expencive fix to do it right.
Look this over for a long lasting solution.
http://www.westsystem.com/ss/


----------



## zlkahn (Jun 24, 2012)

Would love to know how this turned out. I'm pretty sure I have the same exact fire pit that seems to have suffered similar wear. Any tips/after photos for how TSGR's idea turned out!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk. but it seems to me, that all the effort/money to fix that thing. you could just go buy a new one, and be money and time ahead.


----------

